# Prewar Columbia worth picking up?



## dave429 (Sep 14, 2022)

I really don’t need another bike but can get this women's Columbia relatively cheap. Think it’s worth the hassle? Would it be a crime to part it or is it better to keep it together? Did they use the shifter on other bike brands?


----------



## ian (Sep 14, 2022)

Looks like some good usable parts.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 14, 2022)

If you get it, id be interested in the hub set up


----------



## dave429 (Sep 14, 2022)

@ian i was thinking the same thing. Though it might be nice kept together?


----------



## dave429 (Sep 14, 2022)

@MrMonark13 I will keep that in mind. Have any idea what year the bike is?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 14, 2022)

Too nice to part out. I hate seeing 80 year-old bikes stripped to pieces. That bike would clean up really well with a little bit of effort.

  Columbias can be dated using the serial number. Should be on the underside of the bottom bracket.   The hub/shifter is a New Departure 2 speed. It was used on many different brands.

I have a '42 Rollfast with the same setup.


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Mercian (Sep 14, 2022)

Hi @dave429 

About 1940 - 41. The two numbers on the bb will date it. (one is a letter with only one or two figures), the other below it is a letter with four to six numbers. If you can tell us these we can date it to the month. 

And, yes, nice paint and quite complete, it would be a pity to split it.

Best Regards, Adrian


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2022)

The bike itself maybe a $100. The two speed set-up $400+. I'd buy it pull the two speed off and lace in a regular ND D hub. V/r Shawn


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 14, 2022)

Dave I really could you that guard if you aquire


----------



## dave429 (Sep 14, 2022)

I bought it. Aired the tires and took it for a loop around the driveway. The 2 speed works!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 14, 2022)

Looks great! Congratulations!  I hope this old girl stays in one piece. 😀


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 14, 2022)

I wish I was closer! I would have picked it up!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 14, 2022)

Interested in the fenders !

Rafael ~


----------



## Thee (Sep 14, 2022)

If you part it I’ll buy the shift lever


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 14, 2022)

You did ok with that bike.  My vote is to keep it in one pipie


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 14, 2022)

You did ok with that bike.  My vote would be to keep it in one piece and enjoy it.  A real diamond in the rough for sure!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2022)

I never suggested blowing this apart but merely offered an option where you could maintain the integrity of the bike and make a few dollars. Swapping out the hub would keep the bike intact. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2022)

Great score!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 14, 2022)

Thee said:


> If you part it I’ll buy the shift lever



How bout I buy the hub and send you a shifter?


----------



## dave429 (Sep 14, 2022)

@Freqman1 thats a good idea to replace the hub without destroying the integrity. I’m guessing one of the rims was replaced at some point since their profiles are a little different.


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 14, 2022)

dave429 said:


> I really don’t need another bike but can get this women's Columbia relatively cheap. Think it’s worth the hassle? Would it be a crime to part it or is it better to keep it together? Did they use the shifter on other bike brands?
> 
> View attachment 1695671
> 
> ...



Why would it be a hassle ?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 14, 2022)

dave429 said:


> @Freqman1 thats a good idea to replace the hub without destroying the integrity. I’m guessing one of the rims was replaced at some point since their profiles are a little different.



Are New Departure 2 speeds prewar only? I was never clear about whether they were made after 1945.


----------



## dave429 (Sep 14, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> Why would it be a hassle ?



Good question! I guess I can always make room for one more bike.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 14, 2022)

Hub is no good without that shifter and the shifter is no good without that hub


----------



## Mercian (Sep 14, 2022)

Hi @dave429 

D50023 / F5. Frame made May 1939, and the bicycle built up soon after, so mid 1939.

I was a little late in my previous estimate! (-:

I think the '6 Cherub' chainwheel was not being offered by Sears for their Elgin bikes at this point, so it is likely to be a Westfield brand, or built for a hardware store.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 15, 2022)

No ....


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 15, 2022)

dave429 said:


> Good question! I guess I can always make room for one more bike.



I did that for years and ended up with 60 bikes in the basement. I've since cut that down to 27.  It's a tough addiction to break!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> I did that for years and ended up with 60 bikes in the basement. I've since cut that down to 27.  It's a tough addiction to break!



I'm at about 90 and not looking for any cure!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 15, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm at about 90 and not looking for any cure!



Wow!!!! You have more than many museums.  My collection just became too unwieldy. I want to be able to ride and display what I have. Now I no longer have to move 10 bikes to get to one!😂


----------



## dave429 (Sep 15, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @dave429
> 
> D50023 / F5. Frame made May 1939, and the bicycle built up soon after, so mid 1939.
> 
> ...



@Mercian Thank you for the info!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Sep 18, 2022)

dave429 said:


> I really don’t need another bike but can get this women's Columbia relatively cheap. Think it’s worth the hassle? Would it be a crime to part it or is it better to keep it together? Did they use the shifter on other bike brands?
> 
> View attachment 1695671
> 
> ...



If you part it out I’d be interested in the chain guard.


----------



## slick (Sep 28, 2022)

Keep that beautiful girl in one piece PLEASE!!! Its amazing how many vultures are on this site. ND two speed hubs are NOT rare. Hell, their are a few for sale in the classifieds as well as DOND every few weeks on here but everyone sees one on a bike and are quick to ask for a part out? The hobby sure has went downhill the last 5 years. Glad I'm getting out. Anybody want to buy some bikes?


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2022)

If you saw a car at a car show that had the door you needed for your pile of a project at home because you were too cheap to buy a complete car, would you have the audacity to ask the owner for his door off his car at the show because you need one? Think about that.....


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> If you saw a car at a car show that had the door you needed for your pile of a project at home because you were too cheap to buy a complete car, would you have the audacity to ask the owner for his door off his car at the show because you need one? Think about that.....



One thing about the car hobby, parts cars are usually exactly that: wrecks with some good usable parts.  In this hobby, we take perfectly good bikes and strip them, scrapping the frame.


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> One thing about the car hobby, parts cars are usually exactly that: wrecks with some good usable parts.  In this hobby, we take perfectly good bikes and strip them, scrapping the frame.





Exactly. So many girls bikes have been destroyed just to deluxe a boys bike. Add the rare rack the girls bike had, add the rare light.... all for what? To make a faux mens bike that was never ordered that way just to be the popular guy at the next ride or show. I actually lean toward the stripped down bikes because they are rarer to begin with and not many are left since everyone upgrades their bikes.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> Exactly. So many girls bikes have been destroyed just to deluxe a boys bike. Add the rare rack the girls bike had, add the rare light.... all for what? To make a faux mens bike that was never ordered that way just to be the popular guy at the next ride or show. I actually lean toward the stripped down bikes because they are rarer to begin with and not many are left since everyone upgrades their bikes.



Exactly!  Over 20 years ago, I bought a '36 Motorbike from the original owner. It was his childhood bike, purchased by his grandfather. Upon winning the auction, I spoke with the owner and his wife. He said so many potential buyers had contacted him asking to buy parts off the bike (hanging no gill tank, Aerocycle rear rack, etc.) I assured him I would not part the bike out. I still have that bike today, though I have been tempted to sell it on occasion. If I ever do sell, I will be very selective about the buyer. I want to be as sure as possible that it will not be parted out.  (Sorry, no pics at the moment - I'm at work)


----------



## Thee (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> If you saw a car at a car show that had the door you needed for your pile of a project at home because you were too cheap to buy a complete car, would you have the audacity to ask the owner for his door off his car at the show because you need one? Think about that.....



The buyer suggested parting out the bike, Not the vultures, and obviously asking for a door off a classic car at a show would be asinine think about that………


----------



## Thee (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> Keep that beautiful girl in one piece PLEASE!!! Its amazing how many vultures are on this site. ND two speed hubs are NOT rare. Hell, their are a few for sale in the classifieds as well as DOND every few weeks on here but everyone sees one on a bike and are quick to ask for a part out? The hobby sure has went downhill the last 5 years. Glad I'm getting out. Anybody want to buy some bikes?



I don’t really see the vultures “asking” for a part out? Most of the replies start with an “if” , I would guess most of us winged creatures would like to see the bike remain intact, “the hobby has sure gone downhill” ? The interest in the bike & the parts prove otherwise, sounds a little bitter?  so where’s the bikes for sale as your getting out ? You sure ? Someone might part them out ? Better hang on to them 😂🤣😆


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> The buyer suggested parting out the bike, Not the vultures, and obviously asking for a door off a classic car at a show would be asinine think about that………




It's the same thing. This bike is an original complete bike even down to the seat. So why bother asking for parts? Two speed hubs are not necessary or original equipment. It was an option. Buy a complete bike. It's as simple as that. Why destroy history? I don't get it? It survived the past 80 years intact. Why tear it apart now?


----------



## Thee (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> It's the same thing. This bike is an original complete bike even down to the seat. So why bother asking for parts? Two speed hubs are not necessary or original equipment. It was an option. Buy a complete bike. It's as simple as that. Why destroy history? I don't get it? It survived the past 80 years intact. Why tear it apart now?



I didn’t say he should, I wouldn’t ? But it’s his call & history is just that past tense, & it’s a “piece of history” Not history in it’s entirety pretty sure you can’t destroy it as it unfolds on a daily basis, tearing it apart or not is the owners prerogative , I don’t take it personally, buy a complete bike? Ok ? Sure uh huh ok where’s yours for sale? As your “getting out”?


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2022)

Thee said:


> I didn’t say he should, I wouldn’t ? But it’s his call & history is just that past tense, & it’s a “piece of history” Not history in it’s entirety pretty sure you can’t destroy it as it unfolds on a daily basis, tearing it apart or not is the owners prerogative , I don’t take it personally, buy a complete bike? Ok ? Sure uh huh ok where’s yours for sale? As your “getting out”?




Private sales to people I know and by the way you seem to see things, I wouldn't sell to you. Sorry. I closely select who I sell to for those reasons.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> Exactly. So many girls bikes have been destroyed just to deluxe a boys bike. Add the rare rack the girls bike had, add the rare light.... all for what? To make a faux mens bike that was never ordered that way just to be the popular guy at the next ride or show. I actually lean toward the stripped down bikes because they are rarer to begin with and not many are left since everyone upgrades their bikes.



What good is a girls bike that will not be ridden. I use parts from ladies bikes to complete mens bikes that I will actually ride and can actually sell. Not sure who is making faux bikes but it is up to them. Maybe you should get out, you sound a bit sour.


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What good is a girls bike that will not be ridden. I use parts from ladies bikes to complete mens bikes that I will actually ride and can actually sell. Not sure who is making faux bikes but it is up to them. Maybe you should get out, you sound a bit sour.




Like I stated above. Buy a complete mens bike. Save yourself the chase of the parts, and the added mark up. I ride all my bikes more than most. 

It's cheaper and smarter to buy a complete bike than piecing one together, and after all that, your mens bike isn't original as this womens bike is.


----------



## Thee (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> Private sales to people I know and by the way you seem to see things, I wouldn't sell to you. Sorry. I closely select who I sell to for those reasons.



Of course ? you don’t even know me? I’ve never parted out or even sold anything ? Note  to self don’t argue with narrow minded 1/2 wits online 👍🏻


----------



## Thee (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> Like I stated above. Buy a complete mens bike. Save yourself the chase of the parts, and the added mark up. I ride all my bikes more than most.
> 
> It's cheaper and smarter to buy a complete bike than piecing one together, and after all that, your mens bike isn't original as this womens bike is.



You ride your bikes more than most? Never seen a post bitter man ?  go figure are you a Modesto native ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> Exactly. So many girls bikes have been destroyed just to deluxe a boys bike. Add the rare rack the girls bike had, add the rare light.... all for what? To make a faux mens bike that was never ordered that way just to be the popular guy at the next ride or show. I actually lean toward the stripped down bikes because they are rarer to begin with and not many are left since everyone upgrades their bikes.



A bike that is upgraded with correct factory parts is not a 'faux' bike in my book. A deluxe boys bike with a fake tank is a different story though.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> Like I stated above. Buy a complete mens bike. Save yourself the chase of the parts, and the added mark up. I ride all my bikes more than most.
> 
> It's cheaper and smarter to buy a complete bike than piecing one together, and after all that, your mens bike isn't original as this womens bike is.




An original women's bike that will not get ridden, sounds like a real waste of money to me. I enjoy making things work that did not previously, I have bikes that are worth 2x what I have into them. It depends on the bike and the individual, parting out women's strictly for profit is more than a bit shady. The more valuable bike usually gets the part in my garage. I build bikes for me not to impress some chooch on a bike ride.


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> An original women's bike that will not get ridden, sounds like a real waste of money to me. I enjoy making things work that did not previously, I have bikes that are worth 2x what I have into them. It depends on the bike and the individual, parting out women's strictly for profit is more than a bit shady. The more valuable bike usually gets the part in my garage. I build bikes for me not to impress some chooch on a bike ride.




My girlfriend has 35 all original girls bikes that all get ridden. Every one of them. As for value? I don't put a value on any of my bikes. That's not what they are to me. They're not a green piece of paper. They are more than that. Its multiple members and womens hard work that went into each bike to make it what it is. All that hard work that has lasted longer than they could have ever imagined I bet. Each original bike tells its own story, and with every mile we ride those bikes, the story continues to grow. Until somebody comes along and rips it apart and steals its soul.


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> A bike that is upgraded with correct factory parts is not a 'faux' bike in my book. A deluxe boys bike with a fake tank is a different story though.




I beg to differ. It wasn't ordered that way. It's not original to that bike. Its faux. If you install a 348 Chevy in a 1958 base model Del Rey.... what do you have? A faux car. Sure the 348 was available, it doesn't make it original or right though. 

So where do you categorize over restored bikes? Asking for a friend. When I say over restored I mean show chrome, enamel paint instead of lacquer, deluxe parts added that the next buyer will never know because the bike has matching shine all around now, etc. 

We can ask the same question about faux patina bikes too actually with deluxe parts added. Those bikes will be rediscovered 30 years from now at estate sales and be assumed to be "all original"? Where do you draw the line?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> My girlfriend has 35 all original girls bikes that all get ridden. Every one of them. As for value? I don't put a value on any of my bikes. That's not what they are to me. They're not a green piece of paper. They are more than that. Its multiple members and womens hard work that went into each bike to make it what it is. All that hard work that has lasted longer than they could have ever imagined I bet. Each original bike tells its own story, and with every mile we ride those bikes, the story continues to grow. Until somebody comes along and rips it apart and steals its soul.




Yea , you probably should  step back


----------



## slick (Sep 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yea , you probably should  step back




????? You must be a newbie from that other bike site.... ?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 29, 2022)

slick said:


> ????? You must be a newbie from that other bike site.... ?



I have no idea what you are talking about. Do you belong to another site where you are just as full of yourself?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 29, 2022)

Can you all please stop fighting like little children! You have hijacked a very nice CABEer’s thread which was created to ask a very honest and well mannered question. We all gave our input and a select few have decided to turn this into a full fight. If you really want to ruin one of the last safe places on the internet for likeminded people go right ahead and do it. I clearly can’t stop you.


----------

